# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Телеграмм бот для покупки и продажи базы данных

## Bestbasebot

Предоставляю Телеграм бота https://t.me/BestBaseBot для покупки, продажи и заказов различных баз данных.Если вы владелец различных баз данных и хотите их продавать то вам точно стоит ознакомится с данным ботом.От вас требуется загрузить свою базу, а бот сам вам найдет покупателей.После покупки базы средства перечисляйся вам на счет и вы сможете их вывести.

Если вы ищите базу то вам стоит заглянуть в наш телеграмм канал https://t.me/Bestbase_bot_kanal в котором регулярно публикуются базы наши и наших партнеров.Если вам понравилась база вы можете ее купить целиком или взять пробник для ознакомления.Достаточно пополнить свой кабинет, нажать купить базу в канале и выбрать купить всю базу или купить пробник и файл с базой сразу будет вам доступен для скачивания.

https://t.me/BestBaseBot это идеальное решение как для покупателей так и для продавцов, так как вам не нужно самим искать то что вам нужно, бот сделает это за вас.Так же вы можете быть спокойны за то что вас кто то обманет и вы получите именно то за что заплатили.

Ждем вас в гости!

По всем вопросам можете писать Оператору в телеграмм:
@BBBOperator

----------


## Bestbasebot

Добрый день всем.Появились новые базы

Физы с адресом
✨ Категория - Физ. лица
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 2000
✨ Кол-во полей - 3
✨ Цена - 80$
https://t.me/Bestbase_bot_kanal

Физ лиц 65+
✨ Категория - Физ. лица
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 1119
✨ Кол-во полей - 7
✨ Цена - 50$
https://t.me/Bestbase_bot_kanal

----------


## Bestbasebot

Появилась новая база для покупки 

Физ лица
✨ Категория - Физ. лица
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 2271
✨ Кол-во полей - 7
✨ Цена - 100$

информация о базе
Физ лица города Москва.Выгрузка 21.08.2021
https://t.me/Bestbase_bot_kanal

----------


## Bestbasebot

Добрый день, дорогие друзья!У нас хорошая новость.С 25.08.2021 у нас изменения в процентах за продажу базы.Ранее наша комиссия составляла 50% от стоимости базы, сейчас она всего лишь 30%.То есть 70% идет вам за продажу своей базы.Так же изменения в реферальной программе, сейчас вознаграждение за привлечение составляет 10%

----------


## Bestbasebot

Физ лица РФ
✨ Категория - Физ. лица
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 1000
✨ Кол-во полей - 10
✨ Цена - 50$


информация о базе
Физ лица России под любое направление(прозвон, рассылка)Выгрузка 2.09.2021

https://t.me/Bestbase_bot_kanal

----------


## Bestbasebot

Появилась хорошая база от наших партнеров.Заходите https://t.me/Bestbase_bot_kanal выбирайте то что вам нужно.Так же можно купить пробник и протестировать базу

База для Форекс. Физы открывшие банковскую карту в 2020 году
✨ Категория - Форекс
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 1000
✨ Кол-во полей - 3
✨ Цена - 15$

Физы РФ
✨ Категория - Физ. лица
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 500
✨ Кол-во полей - 7
✨ Цена - 10$

Покупавшие бады, Физы
✨ Категория - Бады
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 1000
✨ Кол-во полей - 11
✨ Цена - 25$

Терявшие на Форекс конец 2020 года
✨ Категория - Форекс
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 884
✨ Кол-во полей - 6
✨ Цена - 884$

----------


## Bestbasebot

Добрый день.У нас новое обновление баз данных:
Физ лица Кыргызстан 
Резюме Азербайджан
Физ лица России
Физ лица Белоруссии


Подписывайтесь на канал https://t.me/Bestbase_bot_kanal и не упустите приобрести новинки баз по лучшим ценам

----------


## Bestbasebot

Добрый день.Новые базы у нас на канале https://t.me/Bestbase_bot_kanal


Физ лица 60+
✨ Категория - Физ. лица
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 4123
✨ Кол-во полей - 7
✨ Цена - 200$


Обьявление Кыргызстана
✨ Категория - Физ. лица
✨ Страна - Кыргызстана
✨ Кол-во строк - 1000
✨ Кол-во полей - 6
✨ Цена - 30$


Физ лица Украина
✨ Категория - Физ. лица
✨ Страна - Украина
✨ Кол-во строк - 1000
✨ Кол-во полей - 6
✨ Цена - 50$


База телефонный номеров
✨ Категория - Другая
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 788
✨ Кол-во полей - 8
✨ Цена - 3$


Физ. лица(Заряженная)
✨ Категория - Форекс
✨ Страна - Россия
✨ Кол-во строк - 3000
✨ Кол-во полей - 2
✨ Цена - 400$

Так же иного других баз вы найдете у нас.Так же можете заказать базу которая вам нужна у нас в боте https://t.me/BestBaseBot

----------


## nikycontact

БАЗЫ КЛИЕНТОВ! 
Базы клиентов с негативным опытом в двух форматах:
1. холодная база Лидов без конкретной информации 
Формат базы: ФИО, Почта, телефон.
2. Тёплые база с более детальной информацией разделена также на несколько типов.
 Первый формат: фио, тел, почта, сумма открытия, компания. 
 Второй формат: с описанием менеджеров о проработке клиента. 
В наличии: Европа, Россия, Прибалтика.
- Холодные базы 
- Тематики 
- Физ лица с постоянным обновлением базы от 50к номеров в неделю 
- Интернет магазины 
- Школы форекс
- Реклама финансовых услуг на различные тематики. 
  Есть опт! Постоянное обновление!
Skype:  contactsnew94
Почта: contactsnew94@gmail.com
Telegram: @bdnew30

----------


## Asliddin

Продам базу данных физ лиц:

Казахстан 547 439 контактов (данные ФИО. дата рождения, полный адрес (населенный пункт, улица, дом, квартира, несколько номеров телефонов (домашний + мобильный)
Это клиенты Алма ТВ (интернет + ТВ провайдер)

Узбекистан 657 089 контактов (данные ФИО + адрес (не у всех полный) + мобильные номера телефонов

По всем вопросам обращаться в телеграм @databasekzuz

----------

